# asio4all muted alle anderen Wiedergabegeräte



## sight011 (21. Juli 2011)

Also wie oben erwähnt wenn ich cubase starte und meine soundkarte auf asio4all umsteig, wird alles andere gemutet (Youtube, Mediaplayer, etc.)

Liegt das an Windows 7 (64 Bit)?


----------



## DJTrancelight (22. Juli 2011)

Hi Sight,

auf die Antwort bin ich auch gespannt, jedoch kann ich dir schon einmal sagen, dass ich große Probleme habe, was die Kombination Sound und Win7 64-bit angeht. Wenn ich z.B. Winamp abspiele und mein Musiksoftware starten möchte, stürzt diese ab. Und noch vieles mehr. Es gibt ja z.B. auch kein Stereo-Mix Kanal mehr.
Bei Win XP haben diese Dinge ohne Probleme geklappt. Also bin echt gespannt, ob da andere einen Trick raushaben.

LG


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ASIO4All wirkt vereinfacht gesagt als Ersatz für den in Windows verbauten Audiotreiber (WaveRT bzw. KMixer). Der Vorteil dieses Treibers ist, dass er sehr direkt auf die Soundkarte zugreifen kann und damit erstens deutlich schneller (Latenz) ist, als auch die Audiodaten unverändert an die Soundkarte schickt.
Dummerweise kann man nicht mehrere Treiber gleichzeitig nutzen, so wie du ja auch nicht nVidia-Grafiktreiber und VGA-Grafiktreiber gleichzeitig nutzen kannst.

ASIO4All greift sich die Soundkarte exklusiv und lässt erst dann wieder Audio in anderer (nicht mit ASIO4All betriebener) Software abspielen, wenn es die Soundkarte wieder freigegeben hat.
Da ASIO4All einen direkten Zugriff auf die Soundkarte herstellt, können auch nicht von ASIO4All mehrere Audiostreams gemixt werden und dann erst an die Soundkarte weitergegeben werden. So ein Mixer würde wieder zusätzliche Latenzen erzeugen und der große Vorteil von ASIO wäre wieder dahin.

Jetzt könnte man sagen, dass ASIO4All doch immer dann die Soundkarte wieder freigeben könnte, wenn die entsprechende Software (z.B. Cubase) nicht mehr den Fokus hat (im Hintergrund ist). Aber leider funktioniert das meistens nicht. Nicht jede Software bietet in den Voreinstellungen die Möglichkeit, ASIO4All (und damit die Soundkarte) wieder freizugeben, wenn die Anwendung in den Hintergrund geht.

Das ist halt der Nachteil, wenn man eine Soundkarte hat, die nicht selbst schon mit richtigen, eigenen ASIO-Treibern ausgestattet ist und sich selbst um diese Dinge kümmern kann.
ASIO4All ist eine wirklich tolle (und kostenlose) Möglichkeit, die Vorteile von ASIO auch mit Soundkarten nutzen zu können, die das eigentlich gar nicht können. Da muss man eben ein paar Nachteile in Kauf nehmen, die eine Treibersoftware zwangsläufig hat, weil sie nicht jede Hardware und ihre jeweiligen Eigenheiten kennen kann. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sight011 (23. Juli 2011)

Ok die Vorteile durch Asio4all sind nunmal echt emens und man kann dankbar sein das es den Treiber gibt.


Komischerweise ging es halt auf meinem 32 Bit System Win XP - Schade :-(

@DJTrancelight DJTrancelight ist offline 
Ja is echt komisch - ich hab auch nen midi-to-usb KAbel Adapter auf meinem alten System (siehe oben) lief der. Jetzt mit Win 7 nicht mehr


----------



## DJTrancelight (24. Juli 2011)

Hi Sight, hi Martin,

Martin, danke für deine Antwort.
Bitte korrigiere mich, aber mir kommt es so vor unabhängig ob Asio4all oder nicht, dass man mit Win7 nur eine Soundquelle zur selben Zeit abspielen kann und die andere automatisch deaktiviert wird.
Ich habe nämlich eine Sound on Board HD Audio und eine M-Audio Asio Karte, die in einem PCI-Steckplatz eingebaut ist.

Rein theoretisch könnte ich doch jetzt in einem Mixerprogramm den Live-Mix über die Boxen laufen lassen, die an meiner M-Audio Karte angeschlossen sind und über die Headphones (Headset) die Vorhör-Funktion nutzen, das ans Mainboard (HD Audio Sound on board) angeschlossen ist.

Egal was ich mache, entweder kommt der Sound nur aus den Kopfhörern oder nur aus den Boxen.
Bei Win XP hat es geklappt.

Wenn ich auch in den Soundeinstellungen von Windows schaue ist immer nur eine Quelle aktiv.


----------



## sight011 (24. Juli 2011)

Pro Tools User  (=M-Audio)?

EDIT: Seh gerade die Progs in deiner Signatur - welches ist dein lieblings Spielzeug ?


----------



## DJTrancelight (24. Juli 2011)

Hi Sight,

ich von M-Audio nur ne Asio Soundkarte, die schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und ein Midi-Sport 2x2 USB. Mit dem werde ich wohl auch noch meine Freude haben, da es unter Win7 evtl. auch nicht mehr läuft. Hab es noch nicht ausprobiert.

Lieblingsspielzeug? Grafik- oder Musikbereich?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Juli 2011)

DJTrancelight hat gesagt.:


> Bitte korrigiere mich, aber mir kommt es so vor unabhängig ob Asio4all oder nicht, dass man mit Win7 nur eine Soundquelle zur selben Zeit abspielen kann und die andere automatisch deaktiviert wird.



Sound*quellen* kannst du beliebig viele gleichzeitig abspielen (z.B. WinAMP, Windows Media Player und Youtube Video im Browser). Das Windows Sound System (WaveRT seit Windows Vista) hat ja einen internen Mixer, der mehrere Audiostreams mixt und dann den gemixten Stream an die Soundkarte weiterreicht.



DJTrancelight hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe nämlich eine Sound on Board HD Audio und eine M-Audio Asio Karte, die in einem PCI-Steckplatz eingebaut ist.



Was du meinst, ist die Verwendung mehrerer Sound*devices* gleichzeitig.
Und genau das war mit Windows-Bordmitteln (afaik) noch nie möglich. Der Windows Lautstärkemixer hatte noch nie die Möglichkeit, bestimmte Audioquellen an bestimmte Sounddevices zu routen.
Wenn aber die verwendete Software diese Möglichkeiten bietet, dann sollte es natürlich auch gehen.

Hier gibt es in Cubase z.B. den sogenannten "Control Room" mit dem du das Monitoring sehr detaillierst und komplex konfigurieren kannst ... unter Verwendung der Devices die Cubase kennt.

In VirtualDJ kannst du auch den Mixer-Ausgang und den Head Phones Ausgang getrennt konfigurieren, wenn das System 2 Soundkarten hat.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## DJTrancelight (24. Juli 2011)

Hi Martin,

bezogen auf die Soundquellen habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt - sorry. Ich meinte Sound-Devices. Das mit youtube und Winamp parallel z.B. funktioniert.

Ja, die Software Deckadance bietet diese Funktion, aber wie schon gesagt, ich kann nur ein Sounddevice auswählen. Gerne poste ich dir heute Abend noch ein Screenshot, vielleicht hast du eine Lösung, die evtl. auch Sight hilft.

LG




Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Sound*quellen* kannst du beliebig viele gleichzeitig abspielen (z.B. WinAMP, Windows Media Player und Youtube Video im Browser). Das Windows Sound System (WaveRT seit Windows Vista) hat ja einen internen Mixer, der mehrere Audiostreams mixt und dann den gemixten Stream an die Soundkarte weiterreicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJTrancelight (25. Juli 2011)

Sorry Sight, mein Problem ist jetzt gelöst - bin sehr froh darüber. Hab den Fehler entdeckt. Entweder liegt es an Deckadance oder am Asio4 all.

Anbei die Konfiguration, wie es perfekt funktioniert - also mit Vorhörfunktion über 2 Sounddevices a) Sound on Board HD Audio und b)PCI-Karte M-Audio Revolution 5.1. 

Wenn ich jedoch Deckadance neu starte, stellt er mir alles auf HD Audio um. Also die Lautsprecher HD Audio 1+2 und die Kopfhörer auf HD Audio 3+4. Da ich jetzt weiß woran es liegt ist es eine Einstellungszeit von 10 Sek. Wenn es an Deckadance liegt, haben die Imageline-Leute eh ein offenes Ohr und fixen das Problem.

Aber hey, vielleicht hast du ja die gleichen Probleme, dass sich Asio4All versehentlich umschaltet. Oder hast du evtl. nicht alle Devices aktiviert, wie z.B. im Screenshot?
Drück dir die Daumen.

LG


----------



## sight011 (25. Juli 2011)

Freut mich das es bei dir ****t 

also ich hab gerade noch mal reingeschaut (siehe Screenshot) und hatte mich erst gefreut denn das unterste Elment aus der linken Liste war nicht angestellt!

Nur leider hatte es keine Auswirkung darauf das es jetzt wieder gehen würde, als ich es anstellte!
Vielleicht fällt euch ja noch irgendwas auf dem Screenshot auf.

@ Programme Musikprogramm zuerst


----------



## DJTrancelight (26. Juli 2011)

Hi Sight,

hast du dein Musikprogramm dann nochmal neugestartet? War bei mir auch so, dass es erst nach einem Neustart ging.

Kannst du mal die Audio-Konfiguration von Cubase posten?

@Programme
Da ist die Auswahl ja nicht so groß und da ich aufgrund der Probleme mit Deckadance eh alles mit FL Studio gemacht habe, ist die Antwort auch schnell gegeben. FL Studio 
Das Spielzeug läßt einen immer wieder neu erstaunen. Hab noch nicht die Version 10 installiert, aber sollte ich mal nachholen, damit ich mit dem neuen Spielzeug "Newtone und Pitcher" arbeiten kann.

Was ist deins? (bezogen auf Musik?)


----------



## bokay (30. Juli 2011)

Möglicherweise hilfts: bei Cubase lässt sich in den Voreinstellungen "Asio Treiber im Hintergrund deaktivieren". Das lässt zwar möglicherweise keine gleichzeitige Wiedergabe deiner Quellen zu, aber der Treiber sollte frei sein wenn Cubase minimiert ist.


----------



## sight011 (31. Juli 2011)

Hey Bokay welche Freude!  Jop jetzt geht es! ^^
HAst Du eigentloich icq oder irgend n social-n.?

@dj zum Einspielen Cubase vor allem mit so Streicher-Plug-Ins
              Mischen Pro-Tools

Ich war immer ziemlich gegen FL weil es zu unprofessionell war - hab aber gehört es soll sich schon sehr stark gewandelt haben - kann es aber nicht besonders gut beurteilen.

Und welches Programm bei Graphics?


----------



## DJTrancelight (7. August 2011)

Hi Sight,

danke für deine Antwort. Wg. deiner Aussage bzgl. FL - ich denke da hast du dich falsch ausgedrückt, denn es war schon immer prof. nur nicht geläufig oder Standard in Studios (das es heute immer noch nicht ist). Da hat sich Cubase einfach durchgesetzt. Mit FL kann man genau so gute oder schlechte Musik machen, wie mit jedem anderen Programm. Letztendlich kommt es drauf an, wer dahinter sitzt.

Aber seit FL 7 geht es nahezu täglich ab. Die Entwickler lassen sich ständig etwas einfallen - bauen hilfreiche Funktionen ein, entwickeln neue Plugins etc. und das meiste gibt es dann umsonst für alle Kunden. 
Wenn du mal 6 Mins. für ein Videotutorial hast, dann schau dir mal Newtone an:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkpaM3fmYF0

Tja, und Graphics. Aktuell führt da Photoshop ganz klar meine Liste an, könnte jedoch, wenn ich mich damit besser auskenne, von C4D oder evtl. später gar von Blender abgelöst werden, aber dazu braucht es wirklich viel damit ich PS vom Thron stoße 

Und du?

LG




sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hey Bokay welche Freude!  Jop jetzt geht es! ^^
> HAst Du eigentloich icq oder irgend n social-n.?
> 
> @dj zum Einspielen Cubase vor allem mit so Streicher-Plug-Ins
> ...


----------



## sight011 (10. August 2011)

Kann man irgendwo Sachen sehen die du mit C4D gemacht hast?

Ich glaube nicht das FL zu den wirklich professionellen Progs gehört - will mich aber auch nicht drüber streiten 

Aber wie ich sehe haben Sie einiges daran geändert - ds in dem Video ist eine Art Autotune wie ich sehe - ist das regulär dabei? Was kostet ein FL heutzutage eigentlich?


EDIT: NIMMS MIR BITTE NICHT BÖSE/PERSÖNLICH


----------



## DJTrancelight (10. August 2011)

Hi,

leider noch nicht. Ist in Arbeit, aber ich hab nur unspektakuläre Sachen vor 4 Jahren gemacht  - hauptsächlich Sportgeräte. Derweil musste ich mich mit Poser in Photoshop begnügen - z.B. bei dem Cover. Musik-Cover

WG. FL. Wir streiten uns doch nicht, aber sag mir warum du es nicht als prof. Programm gelten lassen möchtest?

Ne, das Video zeigt eigentlich eine Art von Melodyne mit dem man wav-Files wie Midi behandeln und bearbeiten kann.

Das was du meinst wurde zeitglich entwickelt und heißt FL Pitcher:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T71jmxcjIVU

Nein, die beiden vorgestellten Plugins sind nicht dabei. Die wurden in einer Aktion "Zahl so viel es dir Wert ist- mind.12$" den Kunden angeboten. Ich denke da kann man nicht meckern.

Was es heutzutage kostet - ich schau es für dich nach, denn wenn du es einmal gekauft hast, brauchst du nach dem Preis nicht mehr zu schauen, da alle Updates umsonst sind.
So, die Website sagt mir 199$ für die Producer Edition.

Und, du hast noch nicht meine Frage beantwortet - was ist dein Lieblings-Programm in Bezug auf Grafik ? 

Viele Grüße

EDIT: Mir fallen jetzt doch noch 2 weitere rel. aktuelle Arbeiten ein, aber da sind nur wenige Sachen mit C4D gemacht - allerdings noch mit der Version 5 
Musik-Cover

Und dieses Cover:
Video-Link Mix mit FL erstellt.
Falls das mit den Links nicht erlaubt ist, lösche ich sie. Ich habe extra den Linktext neutral gehalten.


----------



## sight011 (11. August 2011)

Erstmal kurz @ FL ich glaube zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich es "kennengelernt" habe war es ein reiner Patternbasierter-Sequenzer und war in etwa auf dem stand von e-jay (aber man konnte melodien schon selbst einspielen) 




> Nein, die beiden vorgestellten Plugins sind nicht dabei. Die wurden in einer Aktion "Zahl so viel es dir Wert ist- mind.12$" den Kunden angeboten. Ich denke da kann man nicht meckern.



Das halte ich für ganz schön fair!


Das Youtube-Video kann ich mir leider gerade nicht anhören - mach ich bei Gelegenheit 


Also mein Lieblingsprog - hmmmm - ich mag es eigentlich am liebsten wenn man Progs kombiniert 

zum Beispiel musste ich ein Video für den Verein schneiden aber gleichzeitig habe ich zusammen mit nem Bekannten den Sound dafür selbst produziert.

Oder man baut was in 3D und am Ende holt man noch mit der Bildbearbeitung was raus.

Oder man baut etwas in 3D und kann es anschließend dank Flash interaktiv steuern 


Also quasi 3D, Bildbearbeitung, Video, Audio := I like most!


----------



## DJTrancelight (11. August 2011)

Hi Sight,

bzgl. FL: Ja, damals - vermutlich Version 4 war es E-Jay deutlich überlegen, kam jedoch nicht an Cubase ran.



> Das halte ich für ganz schön fair!


Noch fairer finde ich es, dass man die Updates von FL alle umsonst bekommt. Die Preispolitik finde ich nicht mal verkehrt. Eben weil man die Updates geschenkt bekommt, kauft man sich dann auch mal ein Plugin, das man nicht wirklich braucht. Und bei dem Preis von 12$ kaufen bestimmt 10-20Tsd. Und wenn nur jeder das Minumum zahlt ist es immer noch besser, wenn 100 Leute das Plugin für 100$ kaufen - du verstehst.

Hm, dein Grafikprogramm kenne ich nicht 
Aber ich kann sehr gut vorstellen was du meinst - Multimedia-Design


----------

